# Hot water on Cold side



## HotelMain (Jan 21, 2011)

I work in a hotel and came across a problem. Half the building is getting Hot water on the cold side. The water is very hot and is going into the toilets also. Its been going on for 2 months. Many plumbers have inspected the problems and they all have different theories. One company wants us to replace the mixing valve located in the boiler room. Another company tested the mixing valve and says it works fine, they think pipes might be frozen underground. Today another company tells us that the valves are working fine, they think one of the single handle bathroom faucets might be installed incorrectly. I am responsible for minor plumbing jobs at the property. I am replaced many faucets at the hotel, how do i know which faucet might be faulty? There are about 40 rooms that are having this problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

YES i have a idea

the hot is on the left.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

